# Eliminar pico inverso en motor DC de potencia



## lpm2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Buenas noches, mi duda es la siguiente tengo un motor DC, que estoy usando para impulsar un auto electrico tripulado, el motor a 36V tiene un pico de corriente de 220A , luego de eso disminuye a unos 100A, en antiparalelo al Motor coloque un Mospec 40EPS08, 800V /40A. pensando que seria suficiente, al realizar una prueba el mospec en antiparalelo se quemo por tanto los mosfet entraron en condicion de cortocircuito y tambien se quemaron, los Mosfet usados son IRFB4110 (100V, 180A), uso 6 de esos mosfet para manejar esa cantidad de corriente.
este seria el esquema basico







el PWM es generado con un pic a una frecuencia de 25Khz y como driver uso el IR2110, cada mosfet en su compuerta tiene una R de 47 Ohm y una de 10 KOhm entre G y S.

ahora viene mi duda, hablando con un colega me comenta que dependiendo de la eficiencia del motor puede llegar a generar hasta el 80% de corriente en inverso, pensando en la dificultad que tengo en conseguir un diodo de respuesta rapida con esas especificaciones, el de mayor potencia fue el ya mencionado, seria posible usar mosfets con un pulso complementario para amortiguar el pico inverso de corriente. haciendo una especie de configuracion en medio puente? ...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2017)

Que corriente nomilal utilza el motor???
Porque diodos en paralelo con el motor no es suficiente el que trae el mosfet
Teniendo ese driver no es la forma de manejarlo, has visto como se utiliza ese integrado? Has buscado las notas de aplicación o has visto otros sistemas en internet?
Porque no subes el esquema completo de lo que has echo, porque si no vamos a estar adivinando y preguntando por cosas que vos las estas viendo y nosotros no
He usado motores semejantes y no he tenido ese tipo de problemas


----------



## lpm2 (Feb 4, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Que corriente nomilal utilza el motor???
> Porque diodos en paralelo con el motor no es suficiente el que trae el mosfet
> Teniendo ese driver no es la forma de manejarlo, has visto como se utiliza ese integrado? Has buscado las notas de aplicación o has visto otros sistemas en internet?
> Porque no subes el esquema completo de lo que has echo, porque si no vamos a estar adivinando y preguntando por cosas que vos las estas viendo y nosotros no
> He usado motores semejantes y no he tenido ese tipo de problemas



si, se que no es la forma correcta de usar el IR2110, pero ese driver es el mas facil de conseguir donde estoy ubicado. la entrada en "alta" la envio a tierra y en la salida "alta" coloco una R de 10K entre los pines donde deberia estar la tierra flotante y la salida. solo uso la salida y entrada "Baja" para activar mis mosfet.

http://i18.servimg.com/u/f18/18/72/95/26/ccmhcn10.jpg

para el esquema de potencia me base en el esquema de un  CCMHCN, que es un controlador para motores que compre.

adjunto hay un esquema en proteus de lo que hice, haciendo la aclaración que son 6 mosfet, cada uno con sus respectivas resistencias en el Gate.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2017)

Creo que es la capacidad del  pico inverso de tensión de uno y otro diodo, el del proyecto es del tipo shottky fijate en el parametro dV/dt hay un abismo de diferencia en favor del STPS ese es un valor crítico


----------



## lpm2 (Feb 4, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Creo que es la capacidad del  pico inverso de tensión de uno y otro diodo, el del proyecto es del tipo shottky fijate en el parametro dV/dt hay un abismo de diferencia en favor del STPS ese es un valor crítico



Podrias ser un poco más claro, no te entiendo muy bien lo que dices


----------



## pandacba (Feb 4, 2017)

En la hoja de datos de uno y otro ese valor que es crítico es muy pero muy diferente y eso hace que uno no pueda reemplazar al otro


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 4, 2017)

Hola, fíjate cómo se amortigua la f.e.m. inversa producida por el primario de un transformador en una fuente SMPS. Normalmente se utiliza un diodo, derivando dicha f.e.m. hacia una resistencia, en conjunto a un condensador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 5, 2017)

Hola a todos una sugerencia serias con auxilio de un bueno osciloscopio Digital investigar lo que se pasa en los terminales del Motor y inicialmente funcionar con una tensión DC de alimentación bien  mas baja y despues si va levantando despacio esa tensión DC y sienpre mirando la tensión desahollada en los terminales del Motor si hay algun peligro para lo transistor MosFet enpleyado.
Hay que recordar tanbien de la curriente inicial cuando lo Motor aun estas parado y es energizado (curriente nesesaria para comezar a mover el motor) , esa puede sener demasiada para lo MosFet enpleyado.
Cuanto a possibles picos de tensión eses tienem que sener analizados con lo osciloscopio y despues hay que enpleyar circuitos "Snubber" debidamente diseñados para absorver ese picos peligrosos a los MosFets.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2017)

Todos los datos de la hoja son importantes no solo tensión y corrientes nominales, el tiempo de recuperación hace que si no son iguales uno se comporte bien y el otro no.
Adjunto un pdf para que se entienda mejor de que se trata


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ahi los problemas que podes tener son varios. Primero ver que la corriente pico sea soportada, de no ser asi tendrás que hacer un control para que dicha corriente nunca sea superada. Por otro lado, no estoy tan seguro de que se hayan quemado por la corriente nominal, si no mas bien como ya te han dicho por la fem inversa que se genera al desenergizar el motor, este valor puede ser de decenas de volts, lo ideal es colocar una red snubber o red de amortiguamiento acorde a las características de tu sistema. Y el otro problema que podes llegar a tener es el stres de los mosfet que al querer activarlos y desactivarlos no todos tienen la misma capacidad de entrada y por ende no todos se activan al mismo momento por lo que hay un instante muy corto donde uno de los mosfet (el de menor capacidad) tiene que soportar toda la corriente pico del motor, lo cual lleva a su destrucción (stres) al corto plazo. La solución es tratar de encender y apagar los gate lo antes posible, hay varias técnicas para ello, investiga cuales, y si tenes dudas volvé a consultar


----------



## SammyJankis (Feb 11, 2017)

me huele a que el diodo volante que usaste, no está diseñado para trabajar a la frecuencia de operacion que escogiste (25khz)


----------



## ecotronico (Feb 11, 2017)

Hola a todos,



> ... los Mosfet usados son IRFB4110 (100V, 180A), uso 6  de esos mosfet para manejar esa cantidad de corriente...


Ipm2: ¿Por qué usas 6 MOSFET en paralelo, en vez de usar un sólo IGBT, por ejemplo?

Podría ser cierto lo que dijo SammyJankis, el diodo no es compatible con la frecuencia de conmutación.
Quizás podrías disminuirla a 10kHz, o hasta unos 5kHz.

Y a propósito, ¿estás usando disipador?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 12, 2017)

Estamos hablando de lo mismo, el tiempo de recuperación en la hoja si la leen no alcanza para cubrir esa frecuencia


----------



## lpm2 (Feb 12, 2017)

ecotronico dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Ipm2: ¿Por qué usas 6 MOSFET en paralelo, en vez de usar un sólo IGBT, por ejemplo?
> 
> ...



si claro, uso un disipador para los Mosfet y otro para el Diodo, lo que ocurre es que con una resistencia medimos la corriente tolerada por los mosfet y es de unos 30A, por eso usamos 6 para que cada uno disipe poco menos de los 30 A del arranque. 

Los IGBT no son muy usados en mi region y los que son comerciales son de mucho voltaje unos 500V y poca corriente para mi aplicacion unos 50A.

revisando bien el circuito y hablando con un colega, tomamos la decision  de colocar un limitador de corriente para el arranque,del tipo usado en las ATX, NTC creo que es el nombre, obviamente de nivel industrial. ya que en el arranque se da el consumo mas elevado luego el motor al ir tomando velocidad va reduciendo su consumo de los 90A hacia abajo a unos 30Km queda consumiendo unos 50A, lo cual es mucho mas manejable.

la frecuencia esta fuera de la banda audible ya que a frecuencias mas bajas el motor emite un chillido que puede llegar a ser molesto, pero tomare en cuenta tu consejo y la bajare para probar.


----------



## ecotronico (Feb 14, 2017)

> revisando bien el circuito y hablando con un colega, tomamos la decision de colocar un limitador de corriente para el arranque,del tipo usado en las ATX, NTC creo que es el nombre, obviamente de nivel industrial. ya que en el arranque se da el consumo mas elevado luego el motor al ir tomando velocidad va reduciendo su consumo de los 90A hacia abajo a unos 30Km queda consumiendo unos 50A, lo cual es mucho mas manejable.



Excelente idea de incluir el límite de corriente.
Solamemente un comentario: en un motor eléctrico la corriente es proporcional al torque.
Por favor, verificar en los datos del motor el Factor de Servicio, % de Sobrecarga, Torque máximo, etc.
Con estos datos podrás ajustar tu límite de corriente e incluir al mismo tiempo, protección para el motor.


----------



## lpm2 (Feb 17, 2017)

ecotronico dijo:


> Excelente idea de incluir el límite de corriente.
> Solamemente un comentario: en un motor eléctrico la corriente es proporcional al torque.
> Por favor, verificar en los datos del motor el Factor de Servicio, % de Sobrecarga, Torque máximo, etc.
> Con estos datos podrás ajustar tu límite de corriente e incluir al mismo tiempo, protección para el motor.


Gracias por la recomendación la tendré en cuenta.


----------



## ruben90 (Feb 17, 2017)

y no es mas fácil hacer que el motor tenga un arranque suave, algo así.


----------

